# Etakmit's 2021 reno



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

I've posted a small handful of times here. I'm super new to this game and jumped in with both feet. I was going to treat/take care of the lawn this past year before reno'ing it this fall. I decided to not do so if I was just going to kill it off anyways.

My lawn was your typical mix of weeds (LOTS OF WEEDS), bare spots, 1700 types of grass (ok im exaggerating but only slightly) and lots of bumps/low spots/etc.

We're only talking my front lawn here - the backyard is staying as is until the dog passes and my kid no longer requires a large trampoline 

So after I returned from a golf trip first week of August I got at it.


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

This is the portion of my front lawn that I'm working on. Its about 1700 sq ft. There is a sliver behind where I'm taking the pictures from between my house and the neighbors - that is staying as is for now.

This is first glyphosate app at about 3 days I believe.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Welcome to the lawn journals! Love watching renovations. Great job on the glypho lines and it looks like a great property! good luck!


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

Second glyphosate pass and then scalping / detatching a week later


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

Had four yards of dirt dropped off - not sure how much I'd need but I can always find use for it


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

Before I started leveling I hit the lawn again one more time with the detatcher (I had hit it in various directions a few times) so that I made sure any thicker spots were definitely opened up for seed to get down and in.


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

Now the leveling begins


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

Things I've learned so far:


detatching was painless but my toro needs a bigger bag for the cleanup

I hate moving dirt

I really need a roller

I still hate moving dirt


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

I finally got to the point where I wasn't getting it any more level and need to get seed down. So I got seed down and I'm using : https://unitedseeds.com/product/365ss-kentucky-bluegrass/

I wanted the KBG mainly for the tillering and the color. As you can see I dont have irrigation - it makes no sense in this small yard. My sprinklers are on timers and I've got the stuff laying around to do an above ground system. I just haven't done it yet. I'll save that for once the grass is established.

So I put down a 10lb bag of seed (2500 ft coverage in theory for new seed) using drop spreader. Then I sprayed down Tenacity. Spread out Scotts starter (broadcast). And then I dropped some Seed Aide on top as I wanted to avoid peat.

Going to see how this goes. I should have decent seed/soil contact but I'm not sure I was thorough enough with it in some spots. Again having a roller would've been nice or I could've used the de-thatcher as well.

Temps are looking good (mid to upper 70s) - we'll get some rain later this week so I can lay off a little watering too.


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

And we got MASSIVE rain last night. It doesn't look like I lost too much except for possibly down near the street (always a problem with standing water - it's better with the dirt I added but I need quite a bit more now that I got to see a HEAVY rain).

That section will be whatever it ends up as - I'm more concerned about the main portion. I *should* start seeing sprouts early next week to get a feel for how it looks.


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

We have success. Still going to have to get some more down on the spots that arent in the best shape after a week or two. But here's some grass!


----------

